# jobs in marbella



## the whyatt's (Jan 10, 2010)

hi everyone
please can you help we are researching marbella to live and have been looking for jobs i'm a qualified beauty and massage therapist just wondering if anyone knows of a vacancy or can recommend any websites ive been looking on the sur in english website but no luck yet 
thanks 
kelly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the whyatt's said:


> hi everyone
> please can you help we are researching marbella to live and have been looking for jobs i'm a qualified beauty and massage therapist just wondering if anyone knows of a vacancy or can recommend any websites ive been looking on the sur in english website but no luck yet
> thanks
> kelly



The only thing I can think of is either coming over and knocking on doors, or looking for websites of beauticians/hairdressers etc in Marbella and sending them your CV???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## the whyatt's (Jan 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> The only thing I can think of is either coming over and knocking on doors, or looking for websites of beauticians/hairdressers etc in Marbella and sending them your CV????
> 
> Jo xxx


hiya jo 
thanks for your reply i didnt think of that ive seen a few salons on the web so i'll try that, i was going to ring champneys in the uk as ive been told they are opening a spa in marbella early next year so fingers crossed 
would you say theres much call for plasterers in marbella as my OH is a plasterer /painter decorator / tiler ,jack of all trades really lol 
kelly xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes sadly Steves right re the building industry. What has happened in spain is that in the last 30 years, building became a major industry here. Spain needed lots of new towns, homes, apartments, hotels, resorts, factories, roads, infrastructure.... It moved very quickly into the 20th century in a short space of time due to the tourism industry. So Spain became full of builders and related. Then the recession arrived. Suddenly the tourist industry slumped, which had a knock on effect. Spain at the mo is kinda in limbo. There are literally thousands, if not millions of half built properties which cant be finished cos the building companies have gone bust, there are finished properties that arent being sold because no one wants them - so new builds are not really needed. This means there are now a surplus of builders and construction workers in Spain who have no work. Add to that the Polish, who have come over here with building trades and skills and tend to be able to work for less than even the Spanish and you have a problem - in fact even the polish seem to be going because there isnt much work. 

The expats who live here who need/want building work done have a wide array of builders to choose from, so of course that affects the amount that builders can earn..... The building industry here at the moment isnt good!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes sadly Steves right re the building industry. What has happened in spain is that in the last 30 years, building became a major industry here. Spain needed lots of new towns, homes, apartments, hotels, resorts, factories, roads, infrastructure.... It moved very quickly into the 20th century in a short space of time due to the tourism industry. So Spain became full of builders and related. Then the recession arrived. Suddenly the tourist industry slumped, which had a knock on effect. Spain at the mo is kinda in limbo. There are literally thousands, if not millions of half built properties which cant be finished cos the building companies have gone bust, there are finished properties that arent being sold because no one wants them - so new builds are not really needed. This means there are now a surplus of builders and construction workers in Spain who have no work. Add to that the Polish, who have come over here with building trades and skills and tend to be able to work for less than even the Spanish and you have a problem - in fact even the polish seem to be going because there isnt much work.
> 
> The expats who live here who need/want building work done have a wide array of builders to choose from, so of course that affects the amount that builders can earn..... The building industry here at the moment isnt good!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Add to all that the fact that there are beauty therapists on every corner and mobile hairdressers and nail technicians etc. 
We get enquiries from Brits in Spain who are looking at relocating to Cyprus because they have found their work has dried up and they can no longer make a living there. These tend to be builders and beauty therapists in the majority of cases.
I then have to tell them that Cyprus has exactly the same problems as Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Add to all that the fact that there are beauty therapists on every corner and mobile hairdressers and nail technicians etc.
> We get enquiries from Brits in Spain who are looking at relocating to Cyprus because they have found their work has dried up and they can no longer make a living there. These tend to be builders and beauty therapists in the majority of cases.
> I then have to tell them that Cyprus has exactly the same problems as Spain



...... it makes you wonder where its all heading doesnt it !!? Obviously its the same in Cyrprus then Veronica??

I'm sorry we always sound so negative, but hopefully things will pick up. But theres no point in saying its any different for now. What is the answer?

Jo xxx


----------



## xtrader (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello,

I intend to move to Marbella or surroundings and search a long term rental (apartment) from
Oct/Nov 2010. What locations are recommendable? I prefer silence for habitation and nice people around me. 

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## the whyatt's (Jan 10, 2010)

xtrader said:


> Hello,
> 
> I intend to move to Marbella or surroundings and search a long term rental (apartment) from
> Oct/Nov 2010. What locations are recommendable? I prefer silence for habitation and nice people around me.
> ...


hiya 
iam in the same position as yourself marbella is quite expensive, cala honda looks like a nice place ,a holiday rep in benalmadena recommended this area as she lives there and said its really friendly 

good luck with the move 
kelly


----------



## the whyatt's (Jan 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> ...... it makes you wonder where its all heading doesnt it !!? Obviously its the same in Cyrprus then Veronica??
> 
> I'm sorry we always sound so negative, but hopefully things will pick up. But theres no point in saying its any different for now. What is the answer?
> 
> Jo xxx


hiya jo 
had some excellent news today i have been offered a job by santander bank 

kelly xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

the whyatt's said:


> hiya jo
> had some excellent news today i have been offered a job by santander bank
> 
> kelly xx


WOW!
Great news!
How come you were asking abour beautician and plasterer positions??
You didn't say you speak Spanish either!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xtrader said:


> Hello,
> 
> I intend to move to Marbella or surroundings and search a long term rental (apartment) from
> Oct/Nov 2010. What locations are recommendable? I prefer silence for habitation and nice people around me.
> ...



Welcome


I can't speak for Marbella in particular - but there's no such thing as silence in apartment living in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> WOW!
> Great news!
> How come you were asking abour beautician and plasterer positions??
> You didn't say you speak Spanish either!


Santander in the UK?

or perhaps as an English speaking helpline person?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> or perhaps as an English speaking helpline person?


 Just when I got used to those scottish and Asian accents 

Perhaps we are all barking up the wrong tree here (note subtle request for a doggy picture ). Perhaps whyatt is doing boardroom service for all those directors stressed out counting their money


----------



## the whyatt's (Jan 10, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> WOW!
> Great news!
> How come you were asking abour beautician and plasterer positions??
> You didn't say you speak Spanish either!


hiya 
because everyone said there was no work in Spain i thought because i trained as a beauty therapist awhile ago i would do beauty until i found something else my list of jobs i can do are endless really all my friends thinks i am mad cos since leaving school i have been studying different courses to name a few

level 3 beauty therapist
level 3 Swedish body massage 
level 1, 2 and 3 teaching assistant 
level 3 reflexology 
ECDL computer course 
CLAIT 1 , 2 
CLAIT PLUS 
A Level Maths
A level English 

, my OH will eventually need to work any kinda of work he does n't mind, but because we are selling our house regardless if we move to Spain we'll have enough money to live on while we rent 

sorry i thought i said before that i have been going to Spainish evening classes


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

the whyatt's said:


> hiya
> because everyone said there was no work in Spain i thought because i trained as a beauty therapist awhile ago i would do beauty until i found something else my list of jobs i can do are endless really all my friends thinks i am mad cos since leaving school i have been studying different courses to name a few
> 
> level 3 beauty therapist
> ...


The plot thickens :ranger: Why would a spanish bank employ a non speaker in Spain ? Is Whyatt telling us all ? Is this a job for Sherlock Holmes ?

Tune in for the next thrilling installment 

Sorry Whyatt I'm bored and you are being very mysterious


----------



## the whyatt's (Jan 10, 2010)

sorry nigele2 if i'm boring u , nobody asked you to read or reply to any of my posts


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

the whyatt's said:


> sorry nigele2 if i'm boring u , nobody asked you to read or reply to any of my posts


Whyatt this is a public forum where people exchange information, try to be helpful, and generally exchange banter in a very friendly way.

Posting as you have information which clearly tells only part of the story is not only misleading but also dangerous. There are people on here making life changing decisions that will effect them and there loved ones.

The information you post may be available for years to come and we all as users of the internet have a responsibility to remember that.


----------



## the whyatt's (Jan 10, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Whyatt this is a public forum where people exchange information, try to be helpful, and generally exchange banter in a very friendly way.
> 
> Posting as you have information which clearly tells only part of the story is not only misleading but also dangerous. There are people on here making life changing decisions that will effect them and there loved ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm really pleased that you have a job offer - Santander, being a bank are an excellent company to work for. What will you be doing???! Where will you be based?? When do you start? Is the pay good?? Did they do the interview process in the UK?? Did it matter that you werent totally fluent in Spanish or wasnt it important??

Sorry for so many questions but its nice to hear some good news!!!!!! Hopefully you having a job will take the pressure off your husband a little and he can do a bit of childminding until you can get that side of things sorted!

Next step, finding a property!!! 

I'm thrilled for you hun - you go for it!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... and by the way, lets not fall out on here!!!! Lets just share in some very good news !!!!!! Sadly, its not everyday someone gets a job so easily - it gives us some hope IMO - even I might try looking and applying again - maybe the need to be fluent in spanish isnt as strict as it was - phew!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm really pleased that you have a job offer - Santander, being a bank are an excellent company to work for. What will you be doing???! Where will you be based?? When do you start? Is the pay good?? Did they do the interview process in the UK?? Did it matter that you werent totally fluent in Spanish or wasnt it important??
> 
> Sorry for so many questions but its nice to hear some good news!!!!!! Hopefully you having a job will take the pressure off your husband a little and he can do a bit of childminding until you can get that side of things sorted!
> 
> ...


 Hi Kelly,
When you have time, please answer Jojos questions, well at least some of them because it seems we weren't able to give you very good advice. If you give us some info you'll be helping a lot of people out,
Thanks


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Me too!*

Yes please Kelli, I would love to hear how you got the job with Santander. Congratulations! And I don't think Nigele2 was saying YOU were boring him/her, just that they were bored (generally) - that is how I read it - so please don't take offence.

If you can offer us any advice about how you went about scoring your job, it would be very helpful. It would be great to hear something positive about the job market and it can educate us reading these posts!

All the best!


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

I must be the only one who thinks Kelly is winding us up about the job offer !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NorthernLass said:


> I must be the only one who thinks Kelly is winding us up about the job offer !!


I wouldn't be too sure of that Northern Lass 
But as she declined to reply when she was on earlier today perhaps we'll never know!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I wouldn't be too sure of that Northern Lass
> But as she declined to reply when she was on earlier today perhaps we'll never know!


I expect she had a dream, her and her boyfriend living the life in the sun. Obviously two talented and useful people prepared for adventure. Then she comes on here and her dream is shot down in flames. Not only no hope for a plasterer but worse no hope in the beauty business.

So she thinks I'll show em, throws in a spanish business she has heard of, and gets a little carried away.

But if she can direct that aggression in a good way who knows perhaps she will make it and the dream will become true. Those welsh dragons (and I mean that in the nicest possible way) have fire in their bellies for sure.

Kelly it would be great if you came back and had a laugh with all the people who wanted to help. If you did then that would show real dragon fire.

Whatever good luck


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

A good new in Diario Sur today , i support this iniciatives:

Marbella quiere a los extranjeros como revulsivo para su vida social y económica. SUR.es


----------

